# نكت جديدة  طحن



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

واحد اسمة شلبى كان مسافر بلاد برة ، فراح محطة القطر وطبعا هناك 
النظام آخر تمام ... فراح داخل فى مكنة التذاكر ، يحط ا الفلوس وتنزل 
له التذكرة ، فراح حط الفلوس والتذكرة نزلت له ، والمكنة راحت قايله 
مرحبا بالاستاذ شلبى سوف تركب قطار رقم 26 وسيصل الساعة الواحدة ، 
هوة سمع كدة فعجبته الحكاية ، فضل يحط فى فلوس والمكنة تعيد يحط فى 
فلوس والمكنة تعيد ، لحد اخر مرة حط الفلوس ، راحت المكنة قالت له 
>>>  الاستاذ شلبى فضل يستهبل لحد ما القطر فاتة 


>>> صرصار في وسط فريق نمل ، ليه   ؟؟؟؟؟       لاعب اجنبي 


مرة واحد انجليزى و واحد فرنساوى و واحد صعيدى راحو يجربو صدى الصوت 
الانجليزى قال هاللو فرد عليه صدى الصوت و قال هالوووو الفرنساوى قال 
بنجور رد عليه صدى الصوت و قال بنجوووور الصعيدى قال شونجا كونجا 
>>>  فرد عليه صدى الصوت و قال بتقول ايييييييه 


مره اتنين مساطيل واحد قال للاخر مش فيتنام فازت على امريكا فى الحرب 
واحنا فزنا على اسرائيل .... المسطول الثانى قال له : يبقى كده احنا 
>>> المفروض نصفى مع فيتنام 


>>>  صرصار خارج من السوبر ماركت فرحان عشان شاف صورته على علبة ريد 


>>>  واحد شاف واحد صيني وشاف عينه ، قال يابخته شبعان نووووووم 


مرة ست عجوزة قالوا لها الدش حرام قالت لهم الحمد للة بقالى 68 سنة 
>>>  بستحمى فى الطشت 


واحد غبى اشترى جزمة رياضة اديداس .. لقاها 3 شرط ..... راح حاططها 
      >>>  فى الشاحن 


استلذ سأل تلميذ ؟؟
  >>>  الثعلب بيولد ولا بيبيض قاله ده مكار اتوقع منه اي حاجه


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (19 مارس 2006)

*شكرااا*

هههههههههههه حلوة كثير ميرسي


----------



## pola (19 مارس 2006)

حلوة اوى النكت دية
متشكرين كتيييييييييييييييييير ليك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

لذاذ خالص يا ديانا ربنا يخليكى وتكمليهم


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 مارس 2006)

قديمه قديمه قديمه
الولاد بيعملوا نكت احلى بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## جورج كرسبو (28 مارس 2006)

شكرا على النكت

بيقولك واحد  مسطول بيسال مسطول تعمل اية لو صحيت ولقيت نفسك ميت
رد علية المسطول التانى وقالة كنت زعلت والله


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*ميه ميه يا ديانا *


----------



## melkana (29 مارس 2006)

جميلة جداااااااااا  النكت  ,,,, اسمع دي    واحد كتب في الجرنان مطلوب زوجة وساب رقم موبيلة لقا تاني يوم عشرين تليفون تاخد مراتي انا


----------

